# Wedding proof books, gallery albums, and designer albums



## NJMAN (Mar 12, 2008)

I spent quite a bit of time searching through and reading old threads about proof books and albums. So, I just wanted to get a fresh idea of what all you experienced wedding photogs are using at the moment.

What are some good vendors that provide proof books/albums reasonably priced but also look very professional and classy? I would like to be able to design my own albums/proof book, then have it printed and shipped to me for resale.

For proof books, Im looking for nice ones that hold 150, 200, and 300 proofs. For gallery albums and designer albums, I am looking for 15-page ones that hold 30 8x10 inch prints, and 10-page ones that hold 20 8x10 inch prints. 

What do you normally spend on these, and how much do you sell them to the client for? 

Any help, suggestions, tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JIP (Mar 12, 2008)

Try Albums Inc.

http://www.albumsinc.com/


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 12, 2008)

JIP said:


> Try Albums Inc.
> 
> http://www.albumsinc.com/


 
Thanks JIP.  They seem to be very popular.  There is a lot of choices.  What do you usually offer to your clients as available choices, and how do you price them?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out what I want to offer.  High end albums seem to be something worth looking into...but some less expensive options would be nice as well.

Here are a few sites I've bookmarked lately:
http://www.tap-usa.com/
https://asukabook.com/
http://www.finaoonline.com/index.php
http://www.graphistudio.com/usa/index.html
http://www.artleather.com/
http://www.collages.net/site/Home/tabid/101/Default.aspx


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I want to offer. High end albums seem to be something worth looking into...but some less expensive options would be nice as well.
> 
> Here are a few sites I've bookmarked lately:
> http://www.tap-usa.com/
> ...


 
Thanks Mike!  Ive checked out all of these with the exception of http://www.tap-usa.com/ and http://www.finaoonline.com/index.php.  

Im still trying to decide what I should actually offer that would be most cost effective for me, yet classy and nice looking for the client.  There is just too much choice!


----------

